#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Marokkaanse normen en waarden

## cocoa078

Hallo,
Ik zal mijzelf allereerst even voorstellen. Ik ben Freya en ik studeer HBO pedagogiek. Voor deze opleiding moet ik een werkstuk maken over normen en waarden, maar ook mijn omgang met andere normen en waarden.
Aangezien ik stage loop op een christelijke instelling waar onder andere marokkaanse jongeren verblijven heb ik als leidraad voor dit werkstuk de 10 geboden genomen. Dit omdat zowel in de bijbel als in de koran deze 10 waarden gevonden kunnen worden.
Aangezien ik zelf Nederlands ben en dus ook zo opgevoed vond ik dat ik wel wat feedback op mijn stukje handig was. Hieronder zal ik posten wat ik precies gedaan heb. Wanneer iets niet klopt of jullie hier iets anders of meer over weten hoor ik dat graag!
Groetjes Freya

Ps. het bedraagt bijna 5 kantjes  :Wink: 

Waarde:	Bovenal bemin n God. 
Norm:Als moslim moet je aan de vijf zuilen van de Islam voldoen. Dit zijn vijf plichten. De eerste plicht is het uitspreken van de geloofsbelijdenis, de shahada. Tijdens deze geloofsbelijdenis spreekt men in het Arabisch de volgende zin uit: Er is geen andere god, dan God en Mohammed is zijn profeet. Verder wordt er verwacht dat je de andere vier zuilen zal uitvoeren.
2.	Het rituele gebed vijfmaal daags, de salaat.
3.	Het betalen van religieuze belasting of zakaat.
4.	Vasten tijdens de maand ramadan
5.	Het maken van een bedevaart naar Mekka.
(Lotty Eldering, 2008)

Waarde:	Zweer niet ijdel, vloek noch spot
Norm:	O, gelovigen, laat een groep (van mensen) geen andere groep bespotten, het kan zijn dat de laatstgenoemden beter zijn dan de eerstgenoemden; Noch laat vrouwen andere vrouwen bespotten, het kan zijn dat de laatstgenoemden beter zijn dan de eerstgenoemden. Noch belaster elkaar, noch beledig elkaar door bijnamen. Hoe slecht is het om je broeder te beledigen, na aanvaarding van geloof en degenen die geen berouw (Tawbah) tonen, behoren waarlijk tot de onrechtvaardigen (Dhalimoon). (Soerat Al-Hujuraat staat in aya 11). (http://www.islamcity.nl/forum/koran-...sprekerij.html).
Kortom roddelen en kwaadsprekerij is niet toegestaan binnen de Islam. Men dient elkaar ten alle tijden met respect te behandelen en goed over elkaar te spreken. Daarnaast schijnt profeet Mohammed gezegd te hebben: Mensen die gewend zijn te vloeken zullen op de dag des Opstanding niet voorspreken en niet getuigen. Daarmee kun je wel op maken dat vloeken, noch vervloeken niet gewenst is binnen Islamitische geloof. (http://ontdekdeislam.web-log.nl/isla..._des_oordeels/). Dit is overgeleverd door Abu Ad Darda, een volger van de profeet tijdens zijn leven.
Uit de tekst valt echter ook op te maken dat het voor kan komen dat je vloekt of iemand vervloekt. Hierover had Abu Ad Darda het volgende te zeggen in zijn oplevering: Als een persoon iemand vervloekt, stijgt die vloek ten hemel op, maar vindt het de poorten van de hemel gesloten. Dan keer het terug naar de aarde. Hier vindt het ook de poorten gesloten. Daarom zwerft het van hot naar her en als het geen geschikte plaats vindt, keert het terug naar diegene die vervloekt werd. Als deze de vloek verdiende is alles goed en wel, anders keert het terug naar degene die de vloek uitsprak.(http://www.chaima.nl/koran-hadith-ge...-schelden.html) Kortom het kan voor komen dat je vloekt, maar wanneer dit niet terecht is zal je zelf de consequenties ervan ondervinden.

Waarde:	Heilig steeds de dag des Heren.
Norm: Bij gebod 2 las men al dat de tweede religieuze plicht van de vijf zuilen inhoudt dat men vijfmaal daags bid. Het tijdstip van deze gebeden zijn gebaseerd op de stand van de zon en moeten verricht worden met het gelaat naar Mekka. Vanuit de moskee worden de gelovigen opgeroepen tot het gebit. Vrouwen bidden thuis en mannen met voorkeur in de moskee, maar het vrijdagmiddaggebed met de imam is het hoogtepunt van alle gebeden (LottyEldering, 2008).

Waarde:	Vader, moeder zult hij eren. 
Norm:Als Marokkaan wordt je geleerd om respect voor oudere mensen te hebben. Binnen de Marokkaanse cultuur wordt aangeleerd om ouderen niet tegen te spreken en dat meisjes bijvoorbeeld oudere mannen niet in de ogen mogen aan kijken. In de Koran liggen de rechten en plichten van zowel kinderen, als ouders vast in het islamitische huwelijks- en personenrecht. Volgens het traditionele recht is de vader het hoofd van het gezin en wettelijk verplicht om kostwinnaar te zijn, zodat hij kan voorzien in het levensonderhoud van zijn vrouw(en) en wettige kinderen. De kinderen en de vrouw(en) moeten echter de vader als hoofd van het gezin respecteren zijn gezag accepteren. Vader heeft het laatste woord over scholing en huwelijkspartners. Zelfs na een scheiding houdt vader ten alle tijden het gezag en gaat moeder over opvoeden en verzorgen. Hij is echter verantwoordelijk om in het levensonderhoud te voorzien tot zijn zonen een studie beindigen of wanneer zijn dochter trouwt.
Voor Marokkaanse ouders zijn kinderen een verzekering voor de oude dag. Al op jonge leeftijd wordt kinderen geleerd dat zij verantwoordelijk zijn voor de oude dag van hun ouders (Lotty Eldering, 2008).

Waarde:	Dood niet, geef geen ergernis
In de Koran valt het volgende te lezen: dat jullie niemand mogen doden- wat God verboden heeft - behalve volgens het recht (Koran 6:151) Dit wil zeggen dat moord op onschuldige mensen uit den boze is, maar dat er uitzonderingen bestaan. Ook in de Nederlandse wetboeken zijn bepalingen vastgelegd waarin omstandigheden beschreven staan waarin doden niet bestraft wordt, zoals bij zelfverdediging en in het geval van noodweer. In het Islamitisch recht liggen dergelijke bepalingen ook vast en dit recht is niet afhankelijk van geloof, ras of nationaliteit. Ieder mensenleven heeft waarde. Zo staat er ook in de Koran: dat wie iemand doodt anders dan voor doodslag en verderf zaaien op de aarde, het is alsof hij de mensheid gezamenlijk heeft gedood en dat wie iemand laat leven, het is alsof hij de hele mensheid gezamenlijk heeft laten leven (Koran 5:32). Zelfs het nutteloos doden van dieren wordt binnen de Koran als zonde gezien (http://www.flw.ugent.be/cie/bogaert/bogaert23.htm).

Waarde:	Doe nooit wat onkuisheid is.
Norm :grote grijns: e islamitische term voor vreemdgaan is zina. de Islam is zina, overspel plegen, de op n na grootste zonde. De enige zonde die ernstiger is dan zina is het vereren van andere goden naast Allah. Dit wordt gezien als aantasting van het Islamitische monothesme.
Zina betekent in het Arabisch ook wel meisje. Het is dan ook aan de vrouw om zich zoveel mogelijk te bedekken, zodat zij mannen niet tot zina kunnen verleiden (http://www.vecip.com/default.asp?onderwerp=498).
[7:26] "O kinderen van Adam, wij hebben u voorzien van kleding, zowel om uw lichamen te bedekken, als om sierlijk te zijn. Maar de beste kleding is gepaste kleding. Dit zijn tekens van God, opdat zij er lering uit mogen trekken." (http://www.submission.org/Dutch/dress.html)
Nergens in de Koran wordt echter voorgeschreven dat moslimas een hoofddoek dienen te dragen, zoals deze vandaag de dag worden gedragen. In de Koran wordt alleen benoemd dat men zich gepast hoort te kleden en de boezem hoort de bedekken. Mede hierdoor zijn hoofddoekjes en andere lichaamsbedekking zowel in de Westerse wereld als in Islamitische landen onderwerp van discussie.
Binnen de Islam is de enige vorm van een (seksuele) relatie toegestaan in de vorm van het huwelijk tussen man en vrouw. Een man mag echter wel vier vrouwen huwen en hier een (seksuele) relatie mee onderhouden, mits de man instaat is om deze vrouwen te onderhouden en ieder gelijkwaardig te behandelen. 
De straffen die vanuit het Islamitisch recht worden beschreven voor zina zijn erg zwaar. (http://www.vecip.com/default.asp?onderwerp=498) De in Nederland woonachtige Marokkanen behouden vaak hun Marokkaanse nationaliteit en daardoor is zowel het Nederlandse recht als het Marokkaanse recht op hen toepasbaar. De Marokkaanse vorm van het Islamitische recht wordt ook wel de Mudawwana genoemd (http://www.mixed-couples.nl/forum/in...p?topic=7182.0). De Mudawwana baseert zich op de Koran waarin staat beschreven: De ontuchtige vrouw en de ontuchtige man slaat hen ieder met honderd slagen. En laat medelijden met hen jullie niet treffen in de godsdienst van Allah, indien jullie in Allah en de Laatste Dag geloven. En laat een groep van de gelovigen getuige zijn van hun bestraffing. [Soerat an-Noer (24), aayah 2.] (http://www.uwkeuze.net/Artikelen/Ver...hte%20weg.html)
Schuldigen van zina worden bestraft met opsluiting, zweepslagen, verbanning of zelfs steniging. Steniging is alleen toegestaan wanneer een gehuwd persoon zich schuldig maakt aan zina, daarnaast moet iemand minimaal in zijn puberteit zitten om bestraft te kunnen worden.
Wanneer men een beschuldiging wil doen moeten er minimaal vier getuigen van de daad zijn. Hierdoor genieten vrouwen soms minder rechtsbescherming dan mennen. Denk bijvoorbeeld aan een verkrachting. (http://www.vecip.com/default.asp?onderwerp=498)

Waarde:	Mijdt het stelen en bedriegen
Norm:	En de dief en de dievegge, houwt hun de hand af ter vergelding voor wat zij begaan hebben, als een afschrikwekkend voorbeeld van God. God is machtig en wijs. Toont echter iemand na zijn misdrijf berouw en betert hij zich, dan zal God zich genadig tot hem wenden. God is vergevend en barmhartig. 5:38-39
Deze tekst uit de Koran laat zien dat diefstal een ernstig gegeven is binnen het Islamitische recht, maar wanneer een dief berouw toont dienen de mensen even vergevingsgezind te zijn als God zelf.

Waarde:	Ook de achterklap en t liegen
Norm:Binnen de Islam zijn er slechts drie momenten waarop men mag liegen.
1.	Liegen in strijd;
Wanneer de tegenstander aan je vraagt waar jouw groepering heen is.Mag je daar over liegen.
2.	Liegen om twee mensen te verzoen;
Wanneer twee mensen ruzie hebben mag je met een leugentje om bestwil deze mensen weer bij elkaar krijgen.
3.	Liegen tegen je vrouw om haar niet onzeker te maken;
Wanneer je vrouw bijvoorbeeld heeft gekookt of een nieuwe outfit heeft en zij vraagt jou mening hierover, mag je zegggen dat je mooi of lekker vondt. Ondanks dat dit niet zo is, zodat de vrouw een goed gevoel houdt.
http://www.ontdekislam.nl/forum/view...st=0&sk=t&sd=a

Waarde:	Wees steeds kuis in uw gemoed
Norm:	Hedendag is seksualiteit binnen de Marokkaanse gemeendschap niet bespreekbaar. Er hangt een sfeer van taboe rondom het onderwerp, ondanks het feit dat de profeet in de overlevering heeft gezegd dat seksueel genot goed is.	Dit seksuele genot is echter alleen toegestaan binnen het huwlijk. Het is dan ook niet zo vreemd dat de term nikah in het Arabisch zowel huwelijk als geslachtsgemeenschap betekend.
Voor een goede nikah moet de vrouw twee eigenschappen bezitten voor het huwlijk plaats vindt; schoonheid en maagdelijkheid. De schoonheid zou ervoor zorgen de man minder snel geneigd is om vreemd te gaan en de tweede is een controle middel. Een vrouw die nog maagd is zal in bed, maar ook daar buiten afhankelijk blijven van haar man.
Ondanks deze redenering blijkt dat meer als de helft van de Moslimas echter al voor het huwlijk seksueel actief is. Zij het zonder penetratie, omdat zij het maagdenvlies willen behouden om zo aan de maatschappelijke en culturele eisen te voldoen. Hierbij wordt het geloof voorbij gestreefd, omdat deze juist gericht is op geheel onthouding voor het huwlijk. 
Tegenwoordig worden seksuele handelingen binnen de Marokkanse gemeenschap gezien als iets vies en zou het slechts plaats moeten vinden voor de voortplanting. Terwijl Islamitische rechtsgeleerden vanuit de overlevering een positieve kijk hebben op seks binnen het huwlijk. Seks moet juist ook gericht zijn op genot. De redenering hierachter is dat wanneer iemand seksueel voldaan is men minder snel verkilt en eerder bij God in de buurt kan komen. Een celibaat bestaan wordt binnen de Islam dan ook niet bejubeld.
In verschillende teksten (verhandelingen van Al Jahid, Al Ghazali, Al Souyouti, Nefzaoui en Ibn Ardun) wordt zelfs uitgelegd hoe men een goed seksleven kan hebben. 
Volgens deze teksten hebben echter man en vrouw een totaal veschillende rol als het gaat om seks. De man is degene die in bed de leiding moet hebben. Hij is tijdens de seks degene die bovenop ligt, maar hij heeft ook de taak om voor de bevrediging van zijn vrouw te zorgen. Hij moet signalen op kunnen vangen, zodat hij weet wanneer zij bevrediging behoeft. Hierbij wordt soms zelfs geadviseerd om stimulerende middelen te nemen of zijn penis te vergroten. De reden hierachter is dat wanneer een vrouw voldoende seksueel bevredigd wordt zij minder geneigd zal zijn tot zina. 
Vaak zijn Marokkaanse jongeren slecht voorgelicht als het gaat om seksualiteit. Zo zal een Marokkaanse man zelden weten dat het zijn taak is om voor seksuele bevrediging te zorgen en zal zien deze seks vaak als iets voor het mannelijke genot.
Niet alleen als het gaat om seksuele bevrediging zijn de rolle ongelijk tussen de sekse, maar ook op andere vlakken. Zo mogen moslimmannen wl met Christelijke of Joods vrouwen trouwen, maar moslimas alleen met mannen van het eigen geloof en wacht alleen de mannen seksueel genot in het paradijs.
http://www.islamwijzer.nl/forums/vbn...iteit#eerwraak

Waarde:	En begeer nooit andermans goed
Norm:	Als we dit heel concreet bekijken hebben we het hier over jarloezie. Binnen de Islam wordt er onderscheid gemaakt tussen negatieve en positieve jarloezie. Aan de ene kant staat iets van een ander willen ontnemen voor zichzelf en aan de andere kant iets voor jezelf wensen wat de ander heeft. Er staat hierover in de Koran: En begeert niet datgene, waarmede Allah sommigen uwer boven anderen deed uitblinken. (Koran, Soerat An Nisaa 4, vers 32)
Men mag echter wel jarloers zijn op de rijkkaard die met zijn geld goede dingen doet voor de ander of de wijze man die zijn wijsheid deelt met anderen. Dit omdat deze mensen goed voor de ander doen en niet iedere gelovige hiertoe instaat is. 
"Wanneer jullie kijken naar iemand die boven jullie is geplaatst (in rijkdom, macht, aanzien, schoonheid, ), kijk dan ook naar degene die onder jullie is geplaatst (in rijkdom, macht, aanzien, schoonheid, )."
http://islam-waarheid.skynetblogs.be...-de-islam.html

----------


## juwain.dn

Complimenten voor het stuk !! Ik heb nog een vraag over het volgende:

_"De in Nederland woonachtige Marokkanen behouden vaak hun Marokkaanse nationaliteit en daardoor is zowel het Nederlandse recht als het Marokkaanse recht op hen toepasbaar."'_

Als Nederlander val ik binnen Nederland onder het Nederlandse recht en als ik in het buitenland ben, bijvoorbeeld in Zwitserland, dan val ik onder het Zwitsere recht.

Als ik in Zwitserland ben en ik zou (God verhoede) in Nederland een misdaad hebben begaan dan kan Nederland Zwitserland om uitlevering vragen of afhankelijk van het vergrijp kan ik in Zwitserland voor de rechter worden gebracht.

Onder welk recht ik val is dus afhankelijk van waar ik mij bevindt en waar het vergrijp is gepleegd => de jurisdictie 

Hoe geldt dit nu voor Marokaanse staatsburgers ? Hetzelfde toch neem ik aan ?

Met vriendelijke groet,
Juwain.dn

----------


## juwain.dn

Gevonden !. Ik kijk of ze het in de bieb hebben !


<DT>Auteur<DD>Lon Buskens <DD><DT>ISBN10<DD>9054600209<DT>ISBN13<DD>97890546 00206 
Volgens de regels van het internationaal privaatrecht kan Marokkaans familierecht worden toegepast op Marokkanen die in Nederland en Belgi wonen. Dit boek is een inleiding in het Marokkaanse familierecht zoals vervat in de Mudawwana en het biedt een uitgebreide beschrijving van de bepalingen, de achtergronden van het islamitisch recht en de Marokkaanse rechtspraktijk. 
Dit uitgebreide onderzoek van Marokkaans huwelijksrecht is gericht op de dagelijkse problemen in de Nederlandse en Belgische rechtspraktijk. Dat is belangrijk omdat sinds de jaren zeventig in het kader van de gezinsherenigingen zich vele Marokkaanse gezinnen in beide landen gevestigd hebben. Familierecht heeft een grote symbolische betekenis voor Marokkanen, die na de Turken de grootste groep moslims in Nederland vormen. Het boek bevat drie delen: het geldende familierecht, de uitvoerders van het familierecht en het familierecht in het dagelijks leven. Er wordt een beeld gegeven van de voorschriften van het familierecht en de familiebetrekkingen in het dagelijks leven. Ingegaan wordt op de werkzaamheden en bevoegdheden van de beroepsgetuigen bij het opstellen van het huwelijkscontract, de huwelijksontbinding en de uit het huwelijk voortvloeiende rechtsgevolgen. Dit alles op een wijze die het leven in Marokko met talloze voorbeelden en uitwerkingen nabij brengt. Er wordt geschetst hoe wet en werkelijkheid zich verhouden. Dit waardevolle boek is onmisbaar als naslagwerk voor concrete kwesties, mede door het register met glossarium. *Ook geschikt voor andere lezers dan juristen. De auteur onthoudt zich van een oordeel over dit huwelijksrecht, maar geeft wel enkele opties voor inpassing in het Nederlandse rechtsbestel.*
</DD>

----------


## Sjarlus

> [...]Dit seksuele genot is echter alleen toegestaan binnen het huwlijk. Het is dan ook niet zo vreemd dat de term nikah in het Arabisch zowel huwelijk als geslachtsgemeenschap betekend.


Interessant.



> Voor een goede nikah moet de vrouw twee eigenschappen bezitten voor het huwlijk plaats vindt; schoonheid en maagdelijkheid.


Precies. Een huwelijk draait per slot van rekening uitsluitend om uiterlijkheden.



> De schoonheid zou ervoor zorgen de man minder snel geneigd is om vreemd te gaan en de tweede is een controle middel. Een vrouw die nog maagd is zal in bed, maar ook daar buiten afhankelijk blijven van haar man.


Ongetwijfeld zien verstandige vrouwen de redelijkheid hiervan in. In dat licht wel zonderling dat sommige vrouwen ervoor kiezen om niet beeldschoon te zijn, aangezien het dan hun eigen schuld is indien de man vreemd gaat.



> Ondanks deze redenering blijkt dat meer als de helft van de Moslima’s echter al voor het huwlijk seksueel actief is.[...]


Ongelofelijk. Die moslima's weten niet wat goed voor hen is.

----------


## cocoa078

Dankje voor jullie reacties  :Smilie: 
Ik ben het zelf ook niet geheel eens met een het stukje schoonheid, maar je kunt schoonheid op verschillende manieren bekijken.
Je hebt vrouwen die van buiten er goed uitzien, maar onzettende bitches zijn en andersom werkt het ook zo.
De vraag is of dat je uiterlijke of innerlijke schoonheid prefereert..

----------

